# 2011 vegas lrm super show pics



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

we are back again!!!!! me n justdeez just landed in vegas!!! should i wake him up from his gay sex coma?? naaaw! i"ll let him sleep j/k ....... anyways everyone have a safe trip driving to vegas im looking fowarding to meet yall guys see yall soon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Fuckin awesome topic


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:fool2::fool2:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> :fool2::fool2:


 X 702


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

I fukkn hate each and every one of you.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Gay sleep coma huh...... hahaha


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> we are back again!!!!! me n justdeez just landed in vegas!!! should i wake him up from his gay sex coma?? naaaw! i"ll let him sleep j/k ....... anyways everyone have a safe trip driving to vegas im looking fowarding to meet yall guys see yall soon



hahaha I had a feeling he was going to "come out" before blue crush did!!!!! ahahahaha j/k Danny


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Nothing is gayer than taking pics of dudes when they're sleeping.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

my hotel room in vegas. got a little drizzle but i think its stopped.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

HOPE THAT WAS FROM YESTERDAY


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

hopefully next year will be there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> my hotel room in vegas. got a little drizzle but i think its stopped.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


YOUR ROOM HOOK UP.. WHEN THE STRIPPER GETTN THERE,


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

the rain is from this morning.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> I fukkn hate each and every one of you.


 :boink:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Damn, Ima have to wait till after the 20th to see all the pics.... I leave tonight in route to fort Pickett. VA. for a training mission for aprox. 2 weeks.

Good luck to everyone that's competing. Take a bunch a pics. Have a safe trip there and back everyone. Can't wait to get home and see all the pics.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_AZ ON IT'S WAY!!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Prayers go out to everyone going out to Vegas....
Please be safe.:happysad:


Here go the first pic's of AZ going to the show!
Alittle dark but it is a cell phone and it's night still...:tongue:



















UNITED....
WE CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE!!!

WE'RE TAKING 2 BIKES TOO!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_LOWRIDER STYLE NATION WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!
5 CHAPTER IN ATTENDENCE!!!!! _:wave:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

here is our 2 bedroom suit at Pollo Towers

living room










kitchen










master bedroom










master bathroom










second room/ studio










studio bathroom


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Good luck to the homie from thee impressions showing gothems finest and top dogs


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

There A lot of nice bikes vegas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GT EDITION in vegas


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Good luck Matt you the man for holding it down for Phoenix Kustoms.


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> my hotel room in vegas. got a little drizzle but i think its stopped.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Damn I need to go... You even get a trophy for renting a damn room in Vegas LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: Enjoy the show!!!


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

i went last year but not this year but ill go next year for sure though


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

lil deville said:


> Damn I need to go... You even get a trophy for renting a damn room in Vegas LOL :biggrin:


There is always next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Cool photos cone_weezy, thanks.


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

cone_weezy said:


>


 this one looks nice


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

Anymore pics????


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

tell me whats wrong with this pic  im standing in front of a drunk bitch can u spot the blue waldo!


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

There is a lot of nice bikes


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

HERES A FEW FROM SET UP.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

the chrome on that roadrunner bike looks so good


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice this is going to be clowns last show win are lose


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

AND MY TOP THREE FAVE SHOTS I TOOK WITH MY CANON EOS 20D CAMARA.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

IF ANY OF YOU SEE A TALL GUY WITH A BLACK T-SHIRT THAT READS PHOENIX KUSTOMS ON IT, GIVE HIM A HOLLA. 

PS ILL POST MORE LATER. THE HOTELS NET SUCKS MORE THE THE AVARAGE LAS VEGAS SLUT...


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Good luck to everyone today, hope there are 100's of more photos/


----------



## baeza86 (Nov 1, 2010)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE PARTICIPANTS GOING HAVE A SAFE AND GREAT TRIP AND TO ALL THE CARNALES FROM OUR STYLE REPRESENTING GOOD LUCK CARNAL OURSTYLE TTT!!!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Not counting lunch money and the two 12", where are the radical bikes and trikes only seen a handful there's lots of nice bikes n trikes out there but doesn't look like there's much comp for boty toty


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/338/img4512e.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/204/img4513o.jpg/


finally get to see this frame put together!! i sprayed this last yr :thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

ripsta85 said:


> Not counting lunch money and the two 12", where are the radical bikes and trikes only seen a handful there's lots of nice bikes n trikes out there but doesn't look like there's much comp for boty toty


 ha for bike of the yr it maybe be chucky bike,tempest or brown sugar


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

cone_weezy said:


> ha for bike of the yr it maybe be chucky bike,tempest or brown sugar


 Yeah they are killin it.... I agree


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> ha for bike of the yr it maybe be chucky bike,tempest or brown sugar


 Not me... I like brown sugar bike... and my fellow RollerZ Pirate bike and tempest...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Not me... I like brown sugar bike... and my fellow RollerZ Pirate bike and tempest...


 i meant chidsplay bike it lookin sharp though with the new parts


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> i meant chidsplay bike it lookin sharp though with the new parts


 Wassup bro... see ya at the show


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

UCE looking sharp... good luck to everyone out there... seems theres not much comp for the tittle this year as others... BROWN SUGAR = BOTY


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

bullet one said:


>


 I miss paying $5 for a soda.


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

POISON 831 said:


> UCE looking sharp... good luck to everyone out there... seems theres not much comp for the tittle this year as others... BROWN SUGAR = BOTY


 Whats up homie u should of came


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I miss paying $5 for a soda.


 Where u at Raul ?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Any pics of brown sugar?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

bullet one said:


> Whe u at Raul ?


 Tracy, Ca. I will be there next year.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ripsta85 said:


> Any pics of brown sugar?


 I just seen some at the store.


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Tracy, Ca. I will be there next year.


 Koo


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


>


 i want to see a full pic of that blue bike from uso, that shit looks tight how he did the skateboard too.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

bullet one said:


> Whats up homie u should of came


 Couldnt make it bro lol i sold the parts and wasnt able to finish the new ones haha... but well be there next year for sures! Good luck out there homie!!! If u talk to ur carnal tell him i said whats up!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

pics are niiiice!!! :biggrin:

We want more!!!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

pics of the boty and toty


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Lowrider Style placed 4 times.......










2nd in 90 Street Custom-Mike President Glendale Az











2nd 80's El Camino Class- Tony President San Antonio Chapter

Group pic of just a few us who could make it....










Chapters: Glendale Az, San Antonio Tx, Tolleson Az, Las Vegas Nevada and Mesa Az! :thumbsup: _


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

tequila sunrise said:


> i want to see a full pic of that blue bike from uso, that shit looks tight how he did the skateboard too.


The skateboard was stolen off the bike sometime Sunday morning.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

DVS said:


> The skateboard was stolen off the bike sometime Sunday morning.


 Thats some fucking bullshit! Fucking hatres should get shot


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> nice this is going to be clowns last show win are lose


retirment?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> retirment?


 Yes sir..... Its going into storage as soon as it gets home...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

DVS said:


> The skateboard was stolen off the bike sometime Sunday morning.


really? dam that sucks. this is why u dont leave a badass bike outside


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

tequila sunrise said:


> i want to see a full pic of that blue bike from uso, that shit looks tight how he did the skateboard too.



yea it does


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

DVS said:


> The skateboard was stolen off the bike sometime Sunday morning.


thats some bitch shit


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

bullet one said:


>


 hahaha lesstime looks like a goofball in the pic lol thomas u still my ***** though  nice meeting everyone one of kind,kevin(96stein) sprocket,ro chucky,d-ice!!,ec rolo , and bullet one,clown confusion few others cant remember


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Congrats to all the winners. It's was great meeting everyone and putting a face to the screen name..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Fuck meeting people. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i cop/paste these from another topic...... SICK ASS PICS! 
















































[/QUOTE]



rivman said:


>


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

didnt know if anyone took pic of this trike but i thought it was creative the rear end of the trike tilt foward and working lights " transformer theme".


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

3rd BEST OF SHOW


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

cone_weezy said:


>


Who owns this bike? I need the pic of what you were gonna send me for the pedal design bro.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


>


This little trike is badass


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TonyO said:


> Who owns this bike? I need the pic of what you were gonna send me for the pedal design bro.


78mc


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> my hotel room in vegas. got a little drizzle but i think its stopped.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


yo bro dont forget to sent me those pics of you and me whit the bike !!!!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

schwinn1966 and me d-icey69 at the super show see you next year homie !!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

bout to post more pics ina few mins waitng for photobucket to upload sum that no one didnt post few already been posted


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

cone_weezy said:


>


BOTH OF THESE BIKES TOP NOTCH


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

anthony orange bike has alot small details inside the sprocket and rear wheel badass bike


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

aCTUALL Y ALL THESE BIKE AND TRIKES ARE ALL CLEAN I CAN TELL ALL THE PEOPLE WORK'D ON THEM PUT THE TIME AND EFFORT INTO THESE PROJECTS SO GREAT JOB TO YOU ALL


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

HELLBOY FULL VIDEO!!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

BROWN SUGAR FULL VIDEO WIRELESS HYDRO


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks *cone_weezy*, I along with so many others have been waiting for the photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> bout to post more pics ina few mins waitng for photobucket to upload sum that no one didnt post few already been posted


THANK YOU WEEZY FOR THE PICS :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> Thanks *cone_weezy*, I along with so many others have been waiting for the photos. :thumbsup:


 lol no problem and thanks to "its johnny" for the post as well


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> THANK YOU WEEZY FOR THE PICS :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 anytime guys alot! of bikes new and old school glad i got to see them in person way better in person


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Great pics :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> BROWN SUGAR FULL VIDEO WIRELESS HYDRO


GOOD VIDEO U CAUGHT MY POPS CLOWNING,WHEN HE WAS LIKE I DIDNT EVEN MESS WITH IT I TOLD HIM THE REMOTE WAS CONTAGES ,THANKS 4 THE EVEDENCE U NO I GOT TO SHOW HIM. THANKS CONE WEEZY:thumbsup:


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Fuck meeting people. :biggrin:


That's how you really Feel JustDeez?? i see how it is homie...Hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> lol no problem and thanks to "its johnny" for the post as well


X2 THANK YOU WEEZY AND JOHNNY FOR TAKEING YOUR TIME ON POSTING PICS AND VIDEOS FOR US BROKE NO MONEY FOR VEGAS GUYS:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bad ass pics Weezy!!!!


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama:MORE PICS


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> bad ass pics Weezy!!!!


X2, THANKS FOR SHARING:thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

BIG AL 310 said:


> GOOD VIDEO U CAUGHT MY POPS CLOWNING,WHEN HE WAS LIKE I DIDNT EVEN MESS WITH IT I TOLD HIM THE REMOTE WAS CONTAGES ,THANKS 4 THE EVEDENCE U NO I GOT TO SHOW HIM. THANKS CONE WEEZY:thumbsup:


no problem i think he was talking to sprocket magazine lol.. i just went with him and he ask your dad to turn on the hydro i just stood there a record it clean ass bike i stood there at least 15 mins looking at maybe more lol cleanass bike


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> bad ass pics Weezy!!!!



thanks homie it was nice meeting you bike looks badass in person


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> X2 THANK YOU WEEZY AND JOHNNY FOR TAKEING YOUR TIME ON POSTING PICS AND VIDEOS FOR US BROKE NO MONEY FOR VEGAS GUYS:thumbsup::thumbsup:



hey im broke mexican my self and still went to vegas i just pack up and go lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

LAST VIDEO I HAD ON MY PHONE EC ROLO RIDDLER BIKE


----------



## Riddler Resurrected (Aug 27, 2011)

cone_weezy said:


> thanks homie it was nice meeting you bike looks badass in person


Thx bro... it was great meeting you as well..


----------



## Riddler Resurrected (Aug 27, 2011)

cone_weezy said:


> LAST VIDEO I HAD ON MY PHONE EC ROLO RIDDLER BIKE



nice video bro, thx for sharing!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> hey im broke mexican my self and still went to vegas i just pack up and go lol



LOL I WAS ABOUT TO DO THAT TO.BUT SHIT I KNEW WHEN I COME BACK I WOULD HAVE A REPO TOW TRUCK , LIGHT COMPANY AND MY NEW BORN DAUGHTER ON MY FRONT DOOR MAD CUZ I WENT TO VEGAS WELL DO ARE BEST THIS UPCOMEING YEAR TO MAKE IT OUT THERE:x:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

damn bunch of bad ass bikes


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> lol no problem and thanks to "its johnny" for the post as well


thanx homie, no problem with all those pics. glad to put them up... if anybody else has any that we missed more then glad to see them... can't wait for next year, imma try to finish up atleast 2 of the bikes. and get my car by spring.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

cone_weezy said:


> LAST VIDEO I HAD ON MY PHONE EC ROLO RIDDLER BIKE


NICE!!!! The paint looks good shining and flaking as it spins, LOL. J/K great video and great work on the bike Rolando. It just keeps getting better


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice pics 95fleet


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

After the show


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

1st 20" Radical and Best Paint (Congrats RO Chucky)


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

TonyO said:


> After the show


Congrats on the win!!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

TonyO said:


> After the show


 Congrates to RO on all your success at SS


----------



## ULTRAMAN (Aug 18, 2011)

DVS said:


> The skateboard was stolen off the bike sometime Sunday morning.


Thats Bullshit! and on the day of the show! thiefs need to be shot 
:machinegun:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Nice pics 95fleet


 Thanks!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

It's Johnny said:


> Congrats on the win!!





wet-n-wild said:


> Congrates to RO on all your success at SS


Thanks guys. I hate to retire that bike :tears: I only got to show it 6 times


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

TonyO y you going to retire it?


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

ULTRAMAN said:


> Thats Bullshit! and on the day of the show! thiefs need to be shot
> :machinegun:


X2, POS THEIVES:guns:



TonyO said:


> Thanks guys. I hate to retire that bike :tears: I only got to show it 6 times


ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS REDO THE BIKE ALL OVER AGAIN


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS REDO THE BIKE ALL OVER AGAIN[/QUOTE]

OR DONATED TO THE POOR "ME" :twak:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

TonyO said:


> Thanks guys. I hate to retire that bike :tears: I only got to show it 6 times


im sorry but i think that sucks that if a bike wins two times then they cant compete anymore, thats some bull.....i feel if you wanna be the best then you have to beat the best! not win because the best was forced to retire! its like in any sport win untill someone better comes along! tony i think its unfair you put all that work in your bike to only show it six times man, when sprockets magazine has a tour, that will be one rule that is changed and you can bring it back out for us bro!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

It's Johnny said:


> Congrats on the win!!





wet-n-wild said:


> Congrates to RO on all your success at SS





SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> im sorry but i think that sucks that if a bike wins two times then they cant compete anymore, thats some bull.....i feel if you wanna be the best then you have to beat the best! not win because the best was forced to retire! its like in any sport win untill someone better comes along! tony i think its unfair you put all that work in your bike to only show it six times man, when sprockets magazine has a tour, that will be one rule that is changed and you can bring it back out for us bro!!!!!


Hell yeah I'll just keep it in storage :thumbsup: RO Chucky is trying to hustle me for the wheels and rear end kit :nosad:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

TonyO said:


> Hell yeah I'll just keep it in storage :thumbsup: RO Chucky is trying to hustle me for the wheels and rear end kit :nosad:


lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

TonyO said:


> Thanks guys. I hate to retire that bike :tears: I only got to show it 6 times


 tony stop acting like a baby u.can show that bike anytime just cant go for title again unless u redo the frame... do it ! lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

cone_weezy said:


> tony stop acting like a baby u.can show that bike anytime just cant go for title again unless u redo the frame... do it ! lol


:scrutinize: ...


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> im sorry but i think that sucks that if a bike wins two times then they cant compete anymore, thats some bull.....i feel if you wanna be the best then you have to beat the best! not win because the best was forced to retire! its like in any sport win untill someone better comes along! tony i think its unfair you put all that work in your bike to only show it six times man, when sprockets magazine has a tour, that will be one rule that is changed and you can bring it back out for us bro!!!!!


I agree with you, it should be that way for all categories


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

wet-n-wild said:


> I agree with you, it should be that way for all categories


:h5:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Great topic


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Great topic


will you cut the topic crap already lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> im sorry but i think that sucks that if a bike wins two times then they cant compete anymore, thats some bull.....i feel if you wanna be the best then you have to beat the best! not win because the best was forced to retire! its like in any sport win untill someone better comes along! tony i think its unfair you put all that work in your bike to only show it six times man, when sprockets magazine has a tour, that will be one rule that is changed and you can bring it back out for us bro!!!!!


As much shit as I talk to tonyo I agree wit yaw 100% . like they say "to be da best u need to beat da best!" Y put all dat time and money into something to only be able to win twice. I don't show at that level or ever will but you guys that do should do something to change them rules. Just saying.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

good topic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> will you cut the topic crap already lol


But its a good topic. :dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> But its a good topic. :dunno:


true lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> As much shit as I talk to tonyo I agree wit yaw 100% . like they say "to be da best u need to beat da best!" Y put all dat time and money into something to only be able to win twice. I don't show at that level or ever will but you guys that do should do something to change them rules. Just saying.


i'll work on it!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> i'll work on it!


 I wish you luck but that shit ain't going to happen. If that was the case they would have done it for the cars years ago. Now I do think it should at least be the same as any other title, 3 years


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

wet-n-wild said:


> I wish you luck but that shit ain't going to happen. If that was the case they would have done it for the cars years ago. Now I do think it should at least be the same as any other title, 3 years


yeah im not gonna change it but i can try to improve it if i can


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> yeah im not gonna change it but i can try to improve it if i can


 You should start a potition and turn that over to LRM


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

what kind of categories does vegas have for 12" bikes


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

There is absolutely no reason to retire a bike. You can still take your class, special awards, and I believe best bike or trike in a regular sanctioned show. You just can't win BOTY or TOTY after 2 titles have been won.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

lil deville said:


> There is absolutely no reason to retire a bike. You can still take your class, special awards, and I believe best bike or trike in a regular sanctioned show. You just can't win BOTY or TOTY after 2 titles have been won.


 It can't win at shows anymore. It is just lexhibition only with your club. At least hat is the way it works with Orguillo Mexicano.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

orangecrush719 said:


> what kind of categories does vegas have for 12" bikes


Vegas had 12" street, mild, semi, and full I think. They broke it down only at that show since there were so many custom 12" bikes out there but its not a normal thing, normally there's only 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place for all 12" bikes in one category.



wet-n-wild said:


> It can't win at shows anymore. It is just lexhibition only with your club. At least hat is the way it works with Orguillo Mexicano.


I remember when he brought it out for exhibition the year after he retired it, it was dope :thumbsup: 

I dont know if I'll do that with LM or not, its a ton of work to bring it out and set it up for exhibition only but I have done that this past year at a few events. Richard Ochoa asked me to bring it out to a Harley Davidson show in Mesa a few weeks after Vegas last year and the LRM photographer from PHX Carlos Valencia hosted an art gallery exhibit in March this year I took it out to.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

I really disagree. I think the 2 year rule is perfect. Let's say some asshole comes to a show and sees the competition and he's got a wad of cash he's itching to spend. Goes home, drops a stupid amount of cash having a title contender built, doesn't even care that he's paying double the normal price. Then he takes the title, because he built some ridiculous price of junk that is built just to score points in the right areas. Then he decides to show for 10 years straight, and we all get to look at this same piece if shit over and over take the title for the next 10 years. There would be no suspense in Vegas during the awards, and eventually people would get discouraged and stop building because they know he can't be beaten. 

In my opinion, Fuck that. Plus, if you've never placed in the top 3 at a major show, you wouldn't understand anyway.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Jea


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> I really disagree. I think the 2 year rule is perfect. Let's say some asshole comes to a show and sees the competition and he's got a wad of cash he's itching to spend. Goes home, drops a stupid amount of cash having a title contender built, doesn't even care that he's paying double the normal price. Then he takes the title, because he built some ridiculous price of junk that is built just to score points in the right areas. Then he decides to show for 10 years straight, and we all get to look at this same piece if shit over and over take the title for the next 10 years. There would be no suspense in Vegas during the awards, and eventually people would get discouraged and stop building because they know he can't be beaten.
> 
> In my opinion, Fuck that. Plus, if you've never placed in the top 3 at a major show, you wouldn't understand anyway.


i agree whit justdeez 2x


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> I really disagree. I think the 2 year rule is perfect. Let's say some asshole comes to a show and sees the competition and he's got a wad of cash he's itching to spend. Goes home, drops a stupid amount of cash having a title contender built, doesn't even care that he's paying double the normal price. Then he takes the title, because he built some ridiculous price of junk that is built just to score points in the right areas. Then he decides to show for 10 years straight, and we all get to look at this same piece if shit over and over take the title for the next 10 years. There would be no suspense in Vegas during the awards, and eventually people would get discouraged and stop building because they know he can't be beaten.
> 
> In my opinion, Fuck that. Plus, if you've never placed in the top 3 at a major show, you wouldn't understand anyway.


WELL REALLY ISN'T THAT ALL IT COMES DOWN TO ANYWAY, WHO HAS THE MOST MONEY TO SPEND? IF SOME ONE WAS WILLING TO SPEND THE MONEY AND CHANGE THE BIKE EVERY COUPLE OF YEARS THAT SAME BALLER COULD HOLD THE TITLE FOR 10 YEARS. SO REALLY WHAT IS THE DIFFERNCE? SO WHAT YOUR SAYING IS ONLY LET THE BIG DOG BE BIG FOR TO YEARS AND THEN LET SOMETHING THAT SHOULDN'T BE A TITLE HOLDER TAKE IT'S PLACE BECAUSE THEY DON'T HAVE THE MONEY OR THE DESIRE TO BE #1? TO ME IT WOULD PUSH EVERYONE TO DO MORE TO THEIR BIKES TO TRY AND ACHIVE THE TITLE IF THAT IS WHAT THEY ARE AFTER. IF MIKES BIKE WAS STILL AROUND IT STILL WOULD HAVE NOT BEEN BEAT YET, BUT NOW NOBODY HAS TO DO WORK TO THEIR BIKES TO TRY TO BEAT HIM FOR THE TITLE. JUST MY 2CENTS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

wet-n-wild said:


> WELL REALLY ISN'T THAT ALL IT COMES DOWN TO ANYWAY, WHO HAS THE MOST MONEY TO SPEND? IF SOME ONE WAS WILLING TO SPEND THE MONEY AND CHANGE THE BIKE EVERY COUPLE OF YEARS THAT SAME BALLER COULD HOLD THE TITLE FOR 10 YEARS. SO REALLY WHAT IS THE DIFFERNCE? SO WHAT YOUR SAYING IS ONLY LET THE BIG DOG BE BIG FOR TO YEARS AND THEN LET SOMETHING THAT SHOULDN'T BE A TITLE HOLDER TAKE IT'S PLACE BECAUSE THEY DON'T HAVE THE MONEY OR THE DESIRE TO BE #1? TO ME IT WOULD PUSH EVERYONE TO DO MORE TO THEIR BIKES TO TRY AND ACHIVE THE TITLE IF THAT IS WHAT THEY ARE AFTER. IF MIKES BIKE WAS STILL AROUND IT STILL WOULD HAVE NOT BEEN BEAT YET, BUT NOW NOBODY HAS TO DO WORK TO THEIR BIKES TO TRY TO BEAT HIM FOR THE TITLE. JUST MY 2CENTS


JustDeez 0 Wet N Wild 1 

IDK I think it should be like the cars, give us 3 years at least, 2 is just not long enough :tears:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i just want to see some one win bike of the year that they built not a bike shop are some one else. in the past all i would see is the bikes MANNY BUILT win the title but thats just me


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

TonyO said:


> JustDeez 0 Wet N Wild 1
> 
> IDK I think it should be like the cars, give us 3 years at least, 2 is just not long enough :tears:


3 years would be better they did it for mike lopez


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

TonyO said:


> JustDeez 0 Wet N Wild 1 IDK I think it should be like the cars, give us 3 years at least, 2 is just not long enough :tears:


 look what u started and cant even finish it lol.. tonyo score ( -0 ) negative zero ....... if u were worried about showing it six times should of waited until resident evil to show next yr then u would have someone go head to head with but we all knew u were going to win this yr. ...i dont want hear " well comp should of came out". it not even about that ... if **** had won last yr and u didnt show up this yr im sure he would have waited until next yr just to see if he still have it in him ....if yall worried about t so bad talk to the lrm judges about this maybe they might change it cause all this talking is not going to solve anything


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

TonyO said:


> JustDeez 0 Wet N Wild 1
> 
> IDK I think it should be like the cars, give us 3 years at least, 2 is just not long enough :tears:


WELL I REALLY AGREE THAT IT SHOULD AT LEAST BE THAT SAME AS ALL THE OTHER TITLES, 3 YEARS



Clown Confusion said:


> i just want to see some one win bike of the year that they built not a bike shop are some one else. in the past all i would see is the bikes MANNY BUILT win the title but thats just me


WELL SAD TO SAY BUT THAT IS WHERE THE MONEY THING COMES IN. IT IS NICE IF PEOPLE CAN BUILD THEIR OWN STUFF BUT NOT EVERYONE HAS THE KNOW HOW, BUT THEY HAVE THE MONEY SO THEY SAY BUILD ME SOMETHING THAT WILL WIN.



cone_weezy said:


> look what u started and cant even finish it lol.. tonyo score ( -0 ) negative zero ....... if u were worried about showing it six times should of waited until resident evil to show next yr then u would have someone go head to head with but we all knew u were going to win this yr. ...i dont want hear " well comp should of came out". it not even about that ... if **** had won last yr and u didnt show up this yr im sure he would have waited until next yr just to see if he still have it in him ....if yall worried about t so bad talk to the lrm judges about this maybe they might change it cause all this talking is not going to solve anything


VERY TRUE, IF IT WERE ME I WOULD BE TALKING TO SOME PEOPLE AND SEE IF I COULD GET THAT DUMB ASS RULE OVER TUNED


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

very true so there call bike buyers not builders


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby : I agree they should at least get 3 years but.... it's not a stupid rule to put a limit on how many times they can win otherwise they'd be monopolizing the show all the time which honestly would bore the hell out of me and probably many other people, not everyone has hella money and connections to build a monster of a bike/trike thatwould always win. I do think though that maybe they should have a new category in which past retired winners if they so choose could go up against each other and that way there wouldn't be any little whiny babies saying oh I never had a chance blah blah blah whatever and that way everyone would be happy


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

wet-n-wild said:


> WELL REALLY ISN'T THAT ALL IT COMES DOWN TO ANYWAY, WHO HAS THE MOST MONEY TO SPEND? IF SOME ONE WAS WILLING TO SPEND THE MONEY AND CHANGE THE BIKE EVERY COUPLE OF YEARS THAT SAME BALLER COULD HOLD THE TITLE FOR 10 YEARS. SO REALLY WHAT IS THE DIFFERNCE? SO WHAT YOUR SAYING IS ONLY LET THE BIG DOG BE BIG FOR TO YEARS AND THEN LET SOMETHING THAT SHOULDN'T BE A TITLE HOLDER TAKE IT'S PLACE BECAUSE THEY DON'T HAVE THE MONEY OR THE DESIRE TO BE #1? TO ME IT WOULD PUSH EVERYONE TO DO MORE TO THEIR BIKES TO TRY AND ACHIVE THE TITLE IF THAT IS WHAT THEY ARE AFTER. IF MIKES BIKE WAS STILL AROUND IT STILL WOULD HAVE NOT BEEN BEAT YET, BUT NOW NOBODY HAS TO DO WORK TO THEIR BIKES TO TRY TO BEAT HIM FOR THE TITLE. JUST MY 2CENTS


nah, not really. i dont think thats true. look at a bunch of the past champions. linville with pinnacle, paz brothers with man of steel, etc. i have met and become friends with alot of the past champions over my years and most of them make less money than i do (which isnt a whole lot). they won through dedication and simply, just playing the game better. even this year, the competition was shit, (for the most part), but this was the year to sneak up on the competition and walk with the title. cant hate on that.

my first comment was just about an extreme possibility. most of the past champions i have spoken to get a certain satisfaction from winning, and once the top of the mountain was reached, they felt like a break was necessary. they proved their point, now time to sit back and shine. (now maybe tony will go away for a while)


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Good topic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

bullet one said:


> Good topic


Simon. 

Maybe what they should do is once every five years allow past boty/toty to compete for one award. Winner take all kinda shit.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Simon. Maybe what they should do is once every five years allow past boty/toty to compete for one award. Winner take all kinda shit.


 Exactly what we were talkin about last nite... I agree.... Two wins you take a vacation, let another bike come up. After a couple years your able to reclaim your crown.... Its like at the d.m.v. After so long your points go away an you start over new... Hate to see good bikes go away because they cant compete.either that or repaint it all over again after your limit an start over that way.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> I really disagree. I think the 2 year rule is perfect. Let's say some asshole comes to a show and sees the competition and he's got a wad of cash he's itching to spend. Goes home, drops a stupid amount of cash having a title contender built, doesn't even care that he's paying double the normal price. Then he takes the title, because he built some ridiculous price of junk that is built just to score points in the right areas. Then he decides to show for 10 years straight, and we all get to look at this same piece if shit over and over take the title for the next 10 years. There would be no suspense in Vegas during the awards, and eventually people would get discouraged and stop building because they know he can't be beaten. In my opinion, Fuck that. Plus, if you've never placed in the top 3 at a major show, you wouldn't understand anyway.


 Hey don't be talking about TonyO like that!..............hahahahaha


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Hey don't be talking about TonyO like that!..............hahahahaha



:roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

There's no real answer on how bike of the year should be decided... after mike lopez raised the bar so high people are just building crazy ass shit... so nice clean bikes can't ever win a title.. maybe the judges should do for bikes like they did with cars.. throw away the point system and pick what just looks better... that's how pefect score won.. its just so clean... but you kno if they went by points freakshow would've won.. that's the only way I see to change how the bike game is, if they change the way they pick a champion, people will change the way they build their bikes...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> There's no real answer on how bike of the year should be decided... after mike lopez raised the bar so high people are just building crazy ass shit... so nice clean bikes can't ever win a title.. maybe the judges should do for bikes like they did with cars.. throw away the point system and pick what just looks better... that's how pefect score won.. its just so clean... but you kno if they went by points freakshow would've won.. that's the only way I see to change how the bike game is, if they change the way they pick a champion, people will change the way they build their bikes...


I said it a long time ago. They need a "Traditional" class. That way the people that build normal looking bikes with forks that dont bump into the tank can have a chance at winning.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

:thumbsup: x 2


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> There's no real answer on how bike of the year should be decided... after mike lopez raised the bar so high people are just building crazy ass shit... so nice clean bikes can't ever win a title.. maybe the judges should do for bikes like they did with cars.. throw away the point system and pick what just looks better... that's how pefect score won.. its just so clean... but you kno if they went by points freakshow would've won.. that's the only way I see to change how the bike game is, if they change the way they pick a champion, people will change the way they build their bikes...



IF IT CAME TO THAT THEN "STILL RIDDING" FROM LEGIONS GOT MY VOTE THAT BIKE SIMPLE AND CLEAN


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

I think 3yrs. for defending the title is perfect gives ppl. to come out and see if they could knock ppl. out of there spot for the BOTY title.. don't get me wrong Casino Dreamin' is a incredibly clean and done right bike but if it would've kept going with the bike of the year, Pinnacle would've beat it, or even MOS because of all the mods on that bike, shit i can't forget Wolverine those bikes came out strong after Mike Lopez title...they just came to late. my top 3 bikes, and in that order!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

finaly freaking home .  got my collection of pixs for the topic loading as we speak. also got the pix for you D ice.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

i got more but i got to dig for them.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> There's no real answer on how bike of the year should be decided... after mike lopez raised the bar so high people are just building crazy ass shit... so nice clean bikes can't ever win a title.. maybe the judges should do for bikes like they did with cars.. throw away the point system and pick what just looks better... that's how pefect score won.. its just so clean... but you kno if they went by points freakshow would've won.. that's the only way I see to change how the bike game is, if they change the way they pick a champion, people will change the way they build their bikes...


 a realy good source who use to work for lowrider said that mike lopez bike was built by lowrider him an his dad were on the lowrider counsel back then why you think they bent that rule for him to win 4years in a row as for freak show compaired to perfect score you realy cant compaire ive been there through dam near the who build of that car an there was no corner cut on that car that is a blue print on the way you should build a lowrider freakshow is tight car its just a different style and joe ray said it best that style it playd out wat would be nice to see is if the did a tradtional bike of the year like they do with car cuz some people aint into transformers


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> a realy good source who use to work for lowrider said that mike lopez bike was built by lowrider him an his dad were on the lowrider counsel back then why you think they bent that rule for him to win 4years in a row as for freak show compaired to perfect score you realy cant compaire ive been there through dam near the who build of that car an there was no corner cut on that car that is a blue print on the way you should build a lowrider freakshow is tight car its just a different style and joe ray said it best that style it playd out wat would be nice to see is if the did a tradtional bike of the year like they do with car cuz some people aint into transformers


well said bro


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

ce 707 u got point there transformer is not for everyone freakshow was badass dont get me wrong alot work was put into that car i look at real close and seen alot of detail crazy parts and body mods and ton engraving all that money spent and hardwork they didnt even win car of the yr.....perfect score was just flawless from paint to hernan engraving. simple and clean just like " el rey" i guess lrm like that more than the raidcal cars everyone has their own style .... when it comes to bikes im not really big fan of face parts but whatever takes to win, some people just use way to much faceparts and leave out detail work making it all clutter and they say " omg that the sickest thing ever" uumm no! if the bike has no flow or detail or doesnt even go with the theme it just junk to me


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> nah, not really. i dont think thats true. look at a bunch of the past champions. linville with pinnacle, paz brothers with man of steel, etc. i have met and become friends with alot of the past champions over my years and most of them make less money than i do (which isnt a whole lot). they won through dedication and simply, just playing the game better. even this year, the competition was shit, (for the most part), but this was the year to sneak up on the competition and walk with the title. cant hate on that.
> 
> my first comment was just about an extreme possibility. most of the past champions i have spoken to get a certain satisfaction from winning, and once the top of the mountain was reached, they felt like a break was necessary. they proved their point, now time to sit back and shine. (now maybe tony will go away for a while)


IT HELPS WHEN YOU CAN DO SOME OF THE STUFF YOUR SELF OR HAVE HOOKUPS BUT IT STILL ADDS UP. AT ONE POOINT I HEARD THAT MIKE WAS UP TO AROUND $20000 IN THAT BIKE. NOW TO ME THAT IS ALOT OF MONEY. YOU ARE RIGHT THESE LAST FEW YEARS HAVE BEEN PRETTY WEAK AND IT WOULD HAVE BEEN REAL EASY TO SNEAK UP AND PULL A TITLE. I WISH MY SONS BIKE WAS OUT NOW HE WOULD BE DOING VERY WELL WELL I GUESS TIME WILL TELL WHAT TONY IS GOING TO DO. IS HE JUST GOING TO LET **** HAVE THE TITLE OR WILL TONY MAKE HIM FIGHT FOR IT?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> IT HELPS WHEN YOU CAN DO SOME OF THE STUFF YOUR SELF OR HAVE HOOKUPS BUT IT STILL ADDS UP. AT ONE POOINT I HEARD THAT MIKE WAS UP TO AROUND $20000 IN THAT BIKE. NOW TO ME THAT IS ALOT OF MONEY. YOU ARE RIGHT THESE LAST FEW YEARS HAVE BEEN PRETTY WEAK AND IT WOULD HAVE BEEN REAL EASY TO SNEAK UP AND PULL A TITLE. I WISH MY SONS BIKE WAS OUT NOW HE WOULD BE DOING VERY WELL WELL I GUESS TIME WILL TELL WHAT TONY IS GOING TO DO. IS HE JUST GOING TO LET **** HAVE THE TITLE OR WILL TONY MAKE HIM FIGHT FOR IT?


 mikes bike was in up wards of 40000 just the 20x20 display was 6500-7500 thats not even on the there no way i could or would bother spending that much on a bike i go get a clean ass 60 impala for that


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

wet-n-wild said:


> IT HELPS WHEN YOU CAN DO SOME OF THE STUFF YOUR SELF OR HAVE HOOKUPS BUT IT STILL ADDS UP. AT ONE POOINT I HEARD THAT MIKE WAS UP TO AROUND $20000 IN THAT BIKE. NOW TO ME THAT IS ALOT OF MONEY. YOU ARE RIGHT THESE LAST FEW YEARS HAVE BEEN PRETTY WEAK AND IT WOULD HAVE BEEN REAL EASY TO SNEAK UP AND PULL A TITLE. I WISH MY SONS BIKE WAS OUT NOW HE WOULD BE DOING VERY WELL WELL I GUESS TIME WILL TELL WHAT TONY IS GOING TO DO. IS HE JUST GOING TO LET **** HAVE THE TITLE OR WILL TONY MAKE HIM FIGHT FOR IT?


should of kept your son bike it was really nice i never got to see in person, just like i said earlier tony should have waited if u know yur comp didnt show up and no one else showed up that like stealing candy from a baby, **** been in bike more than 12yr. he always played fair and never cheated his way in just like everyone else he play fair and comeout same time to show like eeryone else did so there would be no excuses saying "comp didnt show" i spoke with **** few days ago and he really wish tony had waited so **** can see if he can take out lunch money but guess we will never know, aslong as **** been showing over the yrs im sure he wouldnt have mind taking a break from a season to have other guys catch up and see if they can stack agaist him nicest guy u will meet. but never bitch about losing or braging bout a win he all about competing agaist the big dogs. he not gonna go agaist. someone under him pointless to bring out a beast and win easy , so as far of next guess we go to wait and see u building and who going to go agaist resident evil


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.usUploaded with ImageShack.usUploaded with ImageShack.usUploaded with ImageShack.usUploaded with ImageShack.us


 thanks for the pics bro


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> thanks for the pics bro


any time homie. wish i could of met you. maybe next time. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/QUOTE]
is this the trike that got 3rd BOS?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

loading 50 more pics to post


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> loading 50 more pics to post


 looks like u beat tony this yr taking more pics than him lol


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

NICE PICS PASSIONATE63


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

cone_weezy said:


> looks like u beat tony this yr taking more pics than him lol


i try my best at every show to get every bike in side and out. though this year i ran out of time for alot of bikes inside and a few on the out.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> ...


U GOT SOME REAL CLEAN SHOTS HOMIE!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

So why are people upset here??? Because they feel Tony stole a title???


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

got more, but need to seer through.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> So why are people upset here??? Because they feel Tony stole a title???


stole title from who?? .... no one upset. he hurt cause he has to retire the trike no one forcing him to retire the bike just cant go for toty ..... belike everyone else just show it and be happy end of story


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> stole title from who?? .... no one upset. he hurt cause he has to retire the trike no one forcing him to retire the bike just cant go for toty ..... belike everyone else just show it and be happy end of story


 Man don't listen to tony, he is gonna compete again with it... he ain't gonna say it but he will... he wants to have the BOTY and TOTY title in the same year.....


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Man don't listen to tony, he is gonna compete again with it... he ain't gonna say it but he will... he wants to have the BOTY and TOTY title in the same year.....


next yr will good then right ? 16,20,12 radical going for title next yr it open for all three classes i dont wana miss this one


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> next yr will good then right ? 16,20,12 radical going for title next yr it open for all three classes i dont wana miss this one


Trike class should be good because we know ***** comming back... Lunch money will have alot to do but should qualify in time by Vegas... and cant for get Jesse with Pocket change.. He ordered a whole bunch of parts to try to make it this year but it wasnt ready for him... and who knows who else is comminf with a trike?? Paz Bros.... Remember the sneak peeks of it a couple of years ago?? well they still have it and wanting to bust out when theres comp... if everyone gets their things together to qualify it should be fun... as far as BOTY?? who knows...


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

lots of sweet bikes


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## Moco-H&C (Jul 27, 2011)

theres gonna be another show tonight at rainbow and sahara . think it starts at 3 goes on till 9 pm


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

DOES ANYONE HAVE PICS OF THE "FULL CUSTOM TRIKE" CLASS WINNERS FROM THE SUPER SHOW, PICS, OR DETAILS, THX FOR YOUR HELP


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Best bike out there is this 12" just because of the forks love them,congrats to all who placed in the top 3 n to best of show


PASSIONATE63;[IMG said:


> http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/3725/img4800a.jpg[/IMG][/URL]Uploaded with ImageShack.usUploaded with ImageShack.us Uploaded with ImageShack.usUploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

ripsta85 said:


> Best bike out there is this 12" just because of the forks love them,congrats to all who placed in the top 3 n to best of show


 Its my son's bike. He will be 3 next month. I think it's time for a new name. He is not a baby anymore..


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Love the bike bro looks really clean if it's ever for sale let me know those used to be my forks they are replica of NBK forks looks,paint and the rest of the parts make it look complete also good job on the build, can you give me the measurements on the handle bars I'm in the works in a 12" bike


78mc said:


> Its my son's bike. He will be 3 next month. I think it's time for a new name. He is not a baby anymore..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

ripsta85 said:


> Love the bike bro looks really clean if it's ever for sale let me know those used to be my forks they are replica of NBK forks looks,paint and the rest of the parts make it look complete also good job on the build, can you give me the measurements on the handle bars I'm in the works in a 12" bike


 Thanks bro.. Yeah I know the forks are from your bike. Bad ass bike. I don't think I will never sell the bike... My son loves his bike... I just started selling the old parts on it. Going to gave it a new look next year. I'll Pm you the measurements..


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us Uploaded with ImageShack.us Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 U should get a seat done by Hotstuff


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for all the pics. Lots of crazy nice bikes out there :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

that was al the inside bikes i had time to get a pic of before the awards started. which explains the unfocused and slightly blurry shots. next year i hope to catch all the bikes.


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> ...


Man I'm lovin your close up pics! Nice job. I still have a whole lot of pics I havent posted. I'll try to get some up.


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

My95Fleety said:


> Man I'm lovin your close up pics! Nice job. I still have a whole lot of pics I havent posted. I'll try to get some up.


thanks man, i was suprised that they came out so clear, cause i was in a hurry to make it to my bike to get my reg, card and catch the awards, so i was just pointing the camara and shooting without looking realy


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Good Job on the Pics.Thanks for bringing the show to us.Congrats to the winners.And thanks to all the pic takers.


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Sick bikes


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

who took 1-2-3rd in sweaps for bikes


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> who took 1-2-3rd in sweaps for bikes


bike of the year









2nd place bike of the year









3rd place bike of the year


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> who took 1-2-3rd in sweaps for bikes


You were there and you dont know? :uh:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

bro i had other stuff going on i didnt have time to sit there tell the end congrats to the winners now pics of the trike of the years lol i know tony took trike just want to see what else took sweeps trike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> bro i had other stuff going on i didnt have time to sit there tell the end congrats to the winners now pics of the trike of the years lol i know tony took trike just want to see what else took sweeps trike


 You sat in a car for 10 hours with 3 other people???


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> bro i had other stuff going on i didnt have time to sit there tell the end congrats to the winners now pics of the trike of the years lol i know tony took trike just want to see what else took sweeps trike


1ST-LUNCH MONEY
2ND-GREEN WITH ENVY
3RD-A GREEN TRIKE FROM SPIRIT


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> You were there and you dont know? :uh:


 I didn't either, LOL. Congrates to the winners


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Now recruiting members in the Las Vegas NV area, Rollin 13” and 14” wire wheels and white walls true ( lowrider style ). Wanting rides and lowrider bikes. Looking for homies that want a real club family not just a plaque. We are one of the fastest growing clubs out there. Contact Randal Vice President of the Las Vegas Chapter you can text or call 702-401-5846. Check us out online at lowriderstylecarclub.com were you can also see our latest winners from the Las Vegas Lowrider Magazine Super Show 2011 Thanks and keep it low homies.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

My95Fleety said:


> HOPE I MADE OG ABEL'S MURAL SOME JUSTICE... BAD AS WORK ALL AROUND ON THIS TRIKE NO THOUGHT ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

ghost2009 said:


> My95Fleety said:
> 
> 
> > HOPE I MADE OG ABEL'S MURAL SOME JUSTICE... BAD AS WORK ALL AROUND ON THIS TRIKE NO THOUGHT ...
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

ghost2009 said:


> My95Fleety said:
> 
> 
> > HOPE I MADE OG ABEL'S MURAL SOME JUSTICE... BAD AS WORK ALL AROUND ON THIS TRIKE NO THOUGHT ...
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...





PASSIONATE63 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pictures :thumbsup: There's a lot of detail people miss on the bike. Even my own club members that help me set up will ask "hey is that new?" and its something that has been on the bike since the beginning.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

wet-n-wild said:


> IT HELPS WHEN YOU CAN DO SOME OF THE STUFF YOUR SELF OR HAVE HOOKUPS BUT IT STILL ADDS UP. AT ONE POOINT I HEARD THAT MIKE WAS UP TO AROUND $20000 IN THAT BIKE. NOW TO ME THAT IS ALOT OF MONEY. YOU ARE RIGHT THESE LAST FEW YEARS HAVE BEEN PRETTY WEAK AND IT WOULD HAVE BEEN REAL EASY TO SNEAK UP AND PULL A TITLE. I WISH MY SONS BIKE WAS OUT NOW HE WOULD BE DOING VERY WELL WELL I GUESS TIME WILL TELL WHAT TONY IS GOING TO DO. IS HE JUST GOING TO LET **** HAVE THE TITLE OR WILL TONY MAKE HIM FIGHT FOR IT?


Damn I missed all these conversations 

As for which title am I making **** fight for? Is he building another 2 wheeler? :dunno: I already got Aztec De Oro calling me out, definitely a worthy opponent. I'll have to beat my own club member SA Rollerz to try to take the title from him next year, then there's the beach cruizer from CO that didnt come out this year so who knows if he's redoing it, then there's Top Doggs, Tempest also from my club to go against...... 2012 will be a tough year for 2 wheelers.

As far as the trike I might retire it. I'm just not really sure if Lunch Money has enough juice to get revamped for another title run.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

tony dont forget about lady death she will return see if she still has it in her, if so bankroll,azteca and lady death will take top 3. not sure if one love will make it ,but it still early anything can happen between now in vegas


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> tony dont forget about lady death she will return see if she still has it in her, if so bankroll,azteca and lady death will take top 3. not sure if one love will make it ,but it still early anything can happen between now in vegas


theres another AZ builder that has been building something for a customer for the past year and a half thats supposed to be something special...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Clown Confusion said:


> i just want to see some one win bike of the year that they built not a bike shop are some one else. in the past all i would see is the bikes MANNY BUILT win the title but thats just me





Clown Confusion said:


> very true so there call bike buyers not builders


Read my signature playa "Changing the game one bike at a time" People can hate and say I buy all my shit but come on now look at Lunch Money 2007 and look at Lunch Money 2010 and tell me it doesn't look like a completely different bike. I basically stripped it down and started fresh and used the skeleton to build it up to the bike it is today. People complain about money problems building bikes but its always a good move to buy something that's already been done and change it up to your own style, you can make it look completely different.

When Bankroll busts out it will not have been outsourced. We do everything in house (except murals, plating, and engraving). But at the end of the day those muralists, platers, and engravers work for us and with us. Just like OCC and Paul Jr. they send their shit out to Nubs for paint and graphics and plating shops for plating but do people hate on them for doing that? Not every single thing can be done in house, you have to outsource things but the bulk of Bankroll is all TNT. I am not going here and there for this part or that part, my company is building it and it will have my name on it at the end of the day as a full on TNT build. I don't think people have separated me from TNT. TNT is not just TonyO its RO Chucky, SA Rollerz, Hot$tuff, Paz Brothers, and others who together collectively form TNT as a company. I'm not saying they're my employees but they are part of what makes up Team TNT.



cone_weezy said:


> look what u started and cant even finish it lol.. tonyo score ( -0 ) negative zero ....... if u were worried about showing it six times should of waited until resident evil to show next yr then u would have someone go head to head with but we all knew u were going to win this yr. ...i dont want hear " well comp should of came out". it not even about that ... if **** had won last yr and u didnt show up this yr im sure he would have waited until next yr just to see if he still have it in him ....if yall worried about t so bad talk to the lrm judges about this maybe they might change it cause all this talking is not going to solve anything


It all comes down to who came out this year. I showed up I took the title and rightfully so because its a bad ass bike. Its not my fault that **** didnt show and I'm not going to take a year off just to allow him time to do what he's doing. That's like getting in a fight and you're down and trying to call a time out, you gonna get kicked, stomped, and beaten there is no time out in real life. Same applies here, there is no "wait he didn't show lets step back and give him a chance to come out".

Sure this year was an easy win for me but last year I came out strong and had to fight for that title. I built it gunning for a title I didn't build it to come out and say "well umm geez it would be nice if I won but I'd just be happy to place in my category". Just like **** built his to come out strong and kick ass which he did in 2009. I know he's got something bad ass brewing and I respect him as a builder so props to him, builders like him that go out with a competitive mind set are what makes it all worth while to compete.



JUSTDEEZ said:


> nah, not really. i dont think thats true. look at a bunch of the past champions. linville with pinnacle, paz brothers with man of steel, etc. i have met and become friends with alot of the past champions over my years and most of them make less money than i do (which isnt a whole lot). they won through dedication and simply, just playing the game better. even this year, the competition was shit, (for the most part), but this was the year to sneak up on the competition and walk with the title. cant hate on that.
> 
> my first comment was just about an extreme possibility. most of the past champions i have spoken to get a certain satisfaction from winning, and once the top of the mountain was reached, they felt like a break was necessary. they proved their point, now time to sit back and shine. (now maybe tony will go away for a while)


You're right Danny and I spoke with the Paz brothers when they busted out their last year out for the title run and they said they did a lot of upgrades on their bike in 2008 in anticipation of Bankroll. They knew I'd be busting out hard and they loved it, they love competition they don't like coming out and walking away with an easy title. Its the chase for them as it is with me and all serious competitors. 

I'm never going away playa I got some category contenders waiting in the wings. I'm going back to breaking it down class by class next year.


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> theres another AZ builder that has been building something for a customer for the past year and a half thats supposed to be something special...


 Is he going with tnt parts


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

7 tekpatl said:


> Is he going with tnt parts


Paz Bros do there own style with twists and other face parts, they get stuff from us when they need something cut like sprockets forks and such but for the most part they are among the few builders here that can do it all from scratch.


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Paz Bros do there own style with twists and other face parts, they get stuff from us when they need something cut like sprockets forks and such but for the most part they are among the few builders here that can do it all from scratch.


any pic I need forks.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Heres a pic of what the Paz Bros can do, 2x BOTY... and their one of the best in the game.. everyone knows them and thier work is exceptional..


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Heres TonyO's Bankrolls forks... Different style with mesh, tubing and face parts... different style but shows what can be done...


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

My95Fleety said:


>


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

cone_weezy said:


> tony dont forget about lady death she will return see if she still has it in her, if so bankroll,azteca and lady death will take top 3. not sure if one love will make it ,but it still early anything can happen between now in vegas


keep counting me out fool. thats how this bike got built in the first place, for the haters that said it couldnt be done. winning takes participation


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> keep counting me out fool. thats how this bike got built in the first place, for the haters that said it couldnt be done. winning takes participation


 who hating??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Paz Bros do there own style with twists and other face parts, they get stuff from us when they need something cut like sprockets forks and such but for the most part they are among the few builders here that can do it all from scratch.


 Everything I make is from scratch with the exception of the chainguards.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Everything I make is from scratch with the exception of the chainguards.


:wow:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Everything I make is from scratch with the exception of the chainguards.


Everything I make is from scratch INCLUDING Chainguards. :scrutinize: Where's that cookie pic? I deserve it now :roflmao:

With all this who makes what who does what talk I'm surprised nobody has gone into "Well is your metal sheet from China or is it US Made? Hot Rolled or Cold Rolled? what gauge? :scrutinize: :guns: "

At the end of the day it doesnt matter at all who makes what from their backyard band saw to an industrial Flow Waterjet. All that matters is people go out, make custom parts or get custom parts made, put them on their bike, and show. The old days of flat twisted china parts are gone, custom twist and faced parts are bare minimum requirements now for a bike to be considered "custom" So who cares who's name is on something? Do I sit here and count my money and separate it out and say "wow I made that money on a set of pedals for that bike" and frame it? :no:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

TonyO said:


> Everything I make is from scratch INCLUDING Chainguards. :scrutinize: Where's that cookie pic? I deserve it now :roflmao:
> 
> With all this who makes what who does what talk I'm surprised nobody has gone into "Well is your metal sheet from China or is it US Made? Hot Rolled or Cold Rolled? what gauge? :scrutinize: :guns: "
> 
> At the end of the day it doesnt matter at all who makes what from their backyard band saw to an industrial Flow Waterjet. All that matters is people go out, make custom parts or get custom parts made, put them on their bike, and show. The old days of flat twisted china parts are gone, custom twist and faced parts are bare minimum requirements now for a bike to be considered "custom" So who cares who's name is on something? Do I sit here and count my money and separate it out and say "wow I made that money on a set of pedals for that bike" and frame it? :no:


:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

TonyO said:


> Everything I make is from scratch INCLUDING Chainguards. :scrutinize: Where's that cookie pic? I deserve it now :roflmao:
> 
> With all this who makes what who does what talk I'm surprised nobody has gone into "Well is your metal sheet from China or is it US Made? Hot Rolled or Cold Rolled? what gauge? :scrutinize: :guns: "
> 
> At the end of the day it doesnt matter at all who makes what from their backyard band saw to an industrial Flow Waterjet. All that matters is people go out, make custom parts or get custom parts made, put them on their bike, and show. The old days of flat twisted china parts are gone, custom twist and faced parts are bare minimum requirements now for a bike to be considered "custom" So who cares who's name is on something? Do I sit here and count my money and separate it out and say "wow I made that money on a set of pedals for that bike" and frame it? :no:


fuck faced parts!! but u got a point bish


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> keep counting me out fool. thats how this bike got built in the first place, for the haters that said it couldnt be done. winning takes participation


 looks like Mannys bike shop is going to have good year 2012. One love is ok will need to upgrades hydraulics no air. Rims .paint .murals. frame mods .parts need bad.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You mad huh?


TonyO said:


> Everything I make is from scratch INCLUDING Chainguards. :scrutinize: Where's that cookie pic? I deserve it now :roflmao:With all this who makes what who does what talk I'm surprised nobody has gone into "Well is your metal sheet from China or is it US Made? Hot Rolled or Cold Rolled? what gauge? :scrutinize: :guns: "At the end of the day it doesnt matter at all who makes what from their backyard band saw to an industrial Flow Waterjet. All that matters is people go out, make custom parts or get custom parts made, put them on their bike, and show. The old days of flat twisted china parts are gone, custom twist and faced parts are bare minimum requirements now for a bike to be considered "custom" So who cares who's name is on something? Do I sit here and count my money and separate it out and say "wow I made that money on a set of pedals for that bike" and frame it? :no:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> keep counting me out fool. thats how this bike got built in the first place, for the haters that said it couldnt be done. winning takes participation


 The only reason you built that bike is cause you asked for my permission.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

socios b.c. prez said:


> You mad huh?


I'm mad you didnt post up that cookie pic


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

socios b.c. prez said:


> The only reason you built that bike is cause you asked for my permission.


Permission? You posted up a 12" bike builder challenge and he's the only one that stepped up to the plate. He was just messing around with that bike he didn't build it intending to win anything, he just accepted the challenge to build a 12" bike and did it and now 3 years later with the bad ass paint and body work he did, the upholstery and display from Hot$tuff, engraving by FunkytownRoller, and TNT parts he's won countless awards, he's the top builder in TX right now, and the only 12" Bike of the Year. I'd say he took your challenge and stomped the shit out of it.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

socios b.c. prez said:


> The only reason you built that bike is cause you asked for my permission.


Damn!! This dude is a badass :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Damn!! This dude is a badass :wow: :roflmao:


:werd:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

hno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


>


 Honestly that pic makes me want a cookie....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Honestly that pic makes me want a cookie....


x2


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

TonyO said:


> Permission? You posted up a 12" bike builder challenge and he's the only one that stepped up to the plate. He was just messing around with that bike he didn't build it intending to win anything, he just accepted the challenge to build a 12" bike and did it and now 3 years later with the bad ass paint and body work he did, the upholstery and display from Hot$tuff, engraving by FunkytownRoller, and TNT parts he's won countless awards, he's the top builder in TX right now, and the only 12" Bike of the Year. I'd say he took your challenge and stomped the shit out of it.


:scrutinize:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> :scrutinize:


 Cmon you kno when TonyO rants only like 1% is fact and 99% is him just making shit up.....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Cmon you kno when TonyO rants only like 1% is fact and 99% is him just making shit up.....


x motha fukkn dos. didnt want to remind him that he brought lil devil to houston and got shut out of all three spots by texans:shocked:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> x motha fukkn dos. didnt want to remind him that he brought lil devil to houston and got shut out of all three spots by texans:shocked:


 Man now we gotta hear Tony rant about something else....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Man now we gotta hear Tony rant about something else....



lol. think i found my new hobby. getting tony's blood pressure to skyrocket!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> x motha fukkn dos. didnt want to remind him that he brought lil devil to houston and got shut out of all three spots by texans:shocked:


I forgot about your 12" bike with JustDeezined parts made by TNT. So technically TNT still won that weekend.  Besides that I went to Houston to shut down the self proclaimed "Queen of Texas" with Pirate bike and Tombstone bike and accomplished my goal


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Look it up. The build off was me, just deez, lesstime and two other people I think that later dropped out. I can remember if it was the second or third day after we started but he asked me if he could join the build off because he didn't sign up for it ahead of time. True story.


TonyO said:


> Permission? You posted up a 12" bike builder challenge and he's the only one that stepped up to the plate. He was just messing around with that bike he didn't build it intending to win anything, he just accepted the challenge to build a 12" bike and did it and now 3 years later with the bad ass paint and body work he did, the upholstery and display from Hot$tuff, engraving by FunkytownRoller, and TNT parts he's won countless awards, he's the top builder in TX right now, and the only 12" Bike of the Year. I'd say he took your challenge and stomped the shit out of it.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Look it up. The build off was me, just deez, lesstime and two other people I think that later dropped out. I can remember if it was the second or third day after we started but he asked me if he could join the build off because he didn't sign up for it ahead of time. True story.


OK so did you ever finish the 12" you were working on for the build off? :dunno: Or was Twilight the one you were doing for the build off?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TonyO said:


> OK so did you ever finish the 12" you were working on for the build off? :dunno: Or was Twilight the one you were doing for the build off?


 If you don't remember then I don't either.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

TonyO said:


> I forgot about your 12" bike with JustDeezined parts made by TNT. So technically TNT still won that weekend.  Besides that I went to Houston to shut down the self proclaimed "Queen of Texas" with Pirate bike and Tombstone bike and accomplished my goal


:loco:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO said:


> I forgot about your 12" bike with JustDeezined parts made by TNT. So technically TNT still won that weekend.  Besides that I went to Houston to shut down the self proclaimed "Queen of Texas" with Pirate bike and Tombstone bike and accomplished my goal


 So you accomplished your goal of being the "Queen of Texas?"


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:roflmao:


:RO~Chucky: said:


> So you accomplished your goal of being the "Queen of Texas?"


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> So you accomplished your goal of being the "Queen of Texas?"


 where u think he got the tiara from , he wear it every yr in vegas lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> where u think he got the tiara from , he wear it every yr in vegas lol


 Now I'm having second thoughts about going to texas with him this weekend....


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Now I'm having second thoughts about going to texas with him this weekend....


 he left himself wide open for this one lol, if he force u to wear a tiara and pearl earings bitch slap him or give hima nipple twister


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> he left himself wide open for this one lol, if he force u to wear a tiara and pearl earings bitch slap him or give hima nipple twister


 You met me bro, you kno TonyO is not making do shit hahaha... naw he is bringing his gf so she can wear that...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn I'm gone for one hour and all hell breaks loose


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO said:


> Damn I'm gone for one hour and all hell breaks loose


 Hahaha... honestly you did leave urself wide open for that one haha


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

TonyO said:


> Damn I'm gone for one hour and all hell breaks loose


*This whole topic has gone down the toilet, just sayin' !*:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Banned


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

D Twist said:


> *This whole topic has gone down the toilet, just sayin' !*:roflmao:


 It went from vegas show pics to make fun of TonyO topic... we should just have this topic titled changed to that and pinned!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

D Twist said:


> *This whole topic has gone down the toilet, just sayin' !*:roflmao:


:yessad:


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

All u need the pic of tony wearing the gay crown he likes to wear hahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

TonyO said:


> I forgot about your 12" bike with JustDeezined parts made by TNT. So technically TNT still won that weekend.  Besides that I went to Houston to shut down the self proclaimed "Queen of Texas" with Pirate bike and Tombstone bike and accomplished my goal


i know this is hard, but its your defense mechanism. 


stay on topic. 

we were talking about 12" bikes. not tombstone and the pirate bike.

proceed.

and yes, mando's waterjet cut my parts. because you guys owed me money. so if that is the way you want people to remember that my bike had TNT PARTS, then have at it.

lol


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> It went from vegas show pics to make fun of TonyO topic... we should just have this topic titled changed to that and pinned!


:roflmao:

*prob time to shut this one down *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

dam just had to ruin my topic lol. blame tonyo for that!


----------

